# 3 Gallon Pico Tank



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

I just scape a 3 gallon Pico at the shop

9 watts 10,000k/blue combo (im gonna chage it to 10k)
Eco Complete
Marine Sand

PLants:
Crypt Brown
Anubias nana
Money Wort
Java Fern Narrow Leaf

Fish:
Guppy's
Neon Tetras

Invertebrate:
Cherry Shrimp


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Love this tank!
The contrast between the sand and the lava rocks is great and think the rocks look just like a coastal scene, with the beach all around them.
Plants look great too!
Good job!


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

i think you have to put smaller plants to look better
and i think that better fishes for such a small tank is gyppie's
because neon wants big tanks to swim in schools

but it;s very nice


----------



## garoluca (Jul 6, 2006)

the tank looks nice...but the fishes need different qulities of water....


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

the water is fully RO, we water change all the tank everyweek, i cant put anymore plants on it because i only have 9 watts 50/50 lightning, but once i upgrade it im pplanning to put some HM on it.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Cooper, I think the comment was that you needed to replace some of the plants with smaller plants. What you've got in there will overwhelm the tank quickly.

Also, consider small killies or some micro rasboras in that tank instead of the neons and guppies.


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

the water of our aquariums mast not be full ro
because water has not gh and kh and all fish mast live in waters with some gh....

sorry about my expression i don't know chemistry in English and is dificult for me to explain things like that


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

XCooper

Home Depot has your bulbs for that light for 4.98 they have 6700's and 10K's available


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think smaller leaf plants would look better in the tank. 

thanks for the info whitetiger61!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I like it brother! I think it looks very tropical. The only think I might change is to remove the Bacopa, and put some E. tenellus in both back corners.


----------

